
The Case of the Missing Stars: Why a Startup Community Can Thrive Nonetheless - alain94040
http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2009/11/15/the-case-of-the-missing-stars-why-a-startup-community-can-thrive-nonetheless/
======
curious_cat
Is it just me or does the article just leave me hanging around? Apparently the
title is non descriptive of the article. Nevertheless. Here is what i think.

I belive (rather solidly and logicly) that the ONLY thing behind a succesful
startup are:

1\. A good aesthetic design 2\. Hardworking management team 3\. A good backing
community 4\. Proper massive SOCIAL publicity. 5\. Be original, innovative and
DIFFERENT

SOcial Publicity is what counts the most. If your startup gets coverage, it
will be a hit!

------
alain94040
Read til the end, the conclusion is not what you think.

